# How us country folks are so lucky



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I enjoyed this photo article. It expresses a lot of things I feel grateful for as well, living in the country. Being with nature and the animals, lockdown is not so bad.
Plus, it has stunning photos.
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-55415496


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now that was a spectacular read. I especially loved the photos.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Love the photos!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful pics.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow! I absolutely love the pics. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Wow! I absolutely love the pics. Thank you for sharing!


My pleasure!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt it amazing how we forget the TRUE Meaning of life! Thankyou for reminding me of GODS MIRACLES!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt it amazing how we forget the TRUE Meaning of life! Thankyou for reminding me of GODS MIRACLES!



Even us country folks get caught up in the day to day routines and forget to look around. I went for a walk yesterday and realized that I rarely look at the beauty beyond my barn.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I get so busy inside my house sometimes that I forget to look out my door. Yesterday we took the goats for a walk on their harnasses. They were just so happy to do it again. We also saw some of the most beautiful sunflowers just growing wild. I never saw that before.
It is amazing


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Love it! Thank you


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow those are great pictures! I had no idea that cows could be that color!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I liked he close up of the sheep. Such an interesting face! And the ewes with the rainbow dots.
And the comment about homeschooling, and pushy parenting is daft :heehee:!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Lovely article. Thanks for sharing! I definitely count myself lucky for living out in the country in a breathtakingly beautiful place.



MadHouse said:


> And the comment about homeschooling, and pushy parenting is daft :heehee:!


Why was it daft? I loved that comment!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Lovely article. Thanks for sharing! I definitely count myself lucky for living out in the country in a breathtakingly beautiful place.
> 
> Why was it daft? I loved that comment!


Sorry, I was quoting. The author says that they realized that pushy parenting is daft. I loved tbat comment too!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ah, 

"Tables are for eating customers" comes to mind here.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Ah,
> 
> "Tables are for eating customers" comes to mind here.


(rofl)


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Beautiful photos! Also definitely grateful to have our little farm during this crazy year. I would not have done well living in an apartment.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

No way could I live in a box, I've had to live in cities back when I was in my 20's for a couple years. (actually, a subdivision, with a horse pasture in the back yard, but still next door to people) If I can hear cars, there are too many people around!


----------

